
A good idea is only a small part of the battle: Snipshot - bootload
http://startupstories.com/2006/12/11/a-good-idea-is-only-a-small-part-of-the-battle-greg-dingle-and-beau-hartshorne-co-founders-of-snipshotcom/
======
juwo
but the most important part

<http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/2007/05/ideas-are-worthless-wrong-ideas-
can.html>

